# Martin Cheetah Bow



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

What do you guys think of this bow I am thinking about buying it as my second bow. I will probably get the 50-60 lb one. 320 fps
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Martin makes a good bow.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Seems like a pretty good bow for the price. I see that they have some on ebay for $329.99 Buy it now price. Might save a few bucks I think that includes shipping.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 10, 2008)

i just bought a martin fire cat and if your cheetah is half the bow the firecat is your gettin a good one.


----------

